# Do you love your job?



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

I put myself in category #2. I have no real passion for my job, but recognize how fortunate I am to have it, and I do enjoy the company of a few of the people I work with.

I have my moments when I am in category 3, but tend to snap out of it when I remind myself of how hard it is out there for too many people to find work.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Used to be #1, but realised that there are more things to life and decided to retire. Since then we have both taken up musical instruments and life is getting better!


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

#3. Bad marriage. Need to escape, but not easy to do at the moment. Later this year, I may find myself in #5.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm a graduate student, and I don't like it much. I'm currently in talks for a job which I believe I will love if I get it (knock on wood).


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

#1. I've only had my current job for a couple months, and so far I absolutely love it!

I am working for a joint Belarusian-German trucking and forwarding company (as a clerk, on the Belarusian side so far). Can't say it would be a Germanophile's top dream job, but it is pretty high on the list.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Now retired. Have had about ten teaching jobs moving to follow Taggart's career. Some of them would have qualified for #1 and a few for #3. Especially the one where a pupil threatened to smash my face in... 

PS My avatar comes from a #1 post, teaching a class of seven year old boys at the Durham Cathedral school. One pupil drew a picture of me getting cross with another!


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I'm kind of in a love/hate relationship with my job.

What I love about court reporting is, I can use my skills from music - manual dexterity, discipline to practice - and my English skills, and I listen to people tell their stories all day.

What I don't like is, I'm frequently operating on other peoples' schedules. A couple weeks ago I paid $1,500 for a week on the beach in a condo in Destin, and at 12:00 the day before I was to leave, I got a call to transcribe a trial I'd just reported ASAP. So I spent the first three and a half days of my "vacation" chained to my condo's kitchen table with a computer while the sea breeze tormented me.


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

We were just seeing each other but we broke up. I'm retired.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Manxfeeder said:


> A couple weeks ago I paid $1,500 for a week on the beach in a condo in Destin, and at 12:00 the day before I was to leave, I got a call to transcribe a trial I'd just reported ASAP. So I spent the first three and a half days of my "vacation" chained to my condo's kitchen table with a computer while the sea breeze tormented me.


That is so painful I wish I hadn't read it.

Losing three days of my vacation would have plunged me into a depression.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm kind of in a love/hate relationship with my job.


This. I can range anywhere from a 1 to a 3 on that poll....all in the same job. Right now I'm at a "2" which is a good deal better than where I was in January. At the heart of it, I do love practicing family medicine. I love the way I develop relationships with people over time, that they feel safe enough with me to cry or to share things that they can't elsewhere. I love seeing little kids turn into teens, young college students starting their careers, couples having babies. Hearing life stories from my elderly patients.

I don't love the way the American medical system has gone, or continues to go. Endless paperwork. Having to beg insurance companies to fill a medication or a procedure that a patient needs. The time constraints, the demands of certain patients who don't realize or don't care that we're human too. The "private practice" model is all but dead as most practices are being forced to partner with big corporations just to stay open.

So, yeah. I try to focus on the patient care aspect as much as my employer and everything else will allow. And know that at the end of the day I have a wonderful family to come home to .


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

And manx, that's horrible!!! I'm sorry


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

#1 all the way ... have been a professional church organist/performer for over 52 years and still love going to work each week.
Music is my life ... my passion ... well, so is my wife as she does deserve equal billing when it comes to life and passion. 

If I did not have this musical outlet of expression, I would soon be admitted to the Tokyo Giggling Academy :lol:. 

Kh ♫


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I voted 2, as it's pretty desperate to get a decent job here
I have been assisting another dept in another town with some projects, and really love that, much more interesting than my normal role.
So I'm devising a business plan to sell them my services. I just need to convince them that they could be so much more efficient with me in their team.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in the love/hate camp as well. Being freelance, the enjoyability of work is determined by who is employing me. I'm currently working on a soundtrack project for my friend, and he allows me to experiment with instrumentation and whatever else however I want, so long as my end product suits his end product - it's a great working situation, very relaxed and open. On the other hand, many self-proclaimed "indie devs" are spoiled teenagers who think they know everything (and/or have deluded themselves in to thinking that making games is an easy way to get rich fast) and barely have even a basic grip on the principles of game design or how to organise development schedules, let alone how soundtrack music works, and they have the nerve to dictate every detail (which usually amounts to blatant plagiarism of Hans Zimmer or whoever the Hollywood _compositeur du jour_ happens to be at the time) and offer me not one iota of respect or trust. That situation is exactly why I left the VG world for several years.

And the pay ain't great neither! but that doesn't bother me when the work is satisfying


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

I was in 3 and took a sabbatical before my chest erupted like John Hurt's in Alien. Except it wouldn't be an alien coming out, it would be me!

Now I'm fine and writing a book and soon I most likely will be in #5, but stronger than I was and filled with self-confidence!


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

GreenMamba said:


> #3. Bad marriage. Need to escape, but not easy to do at the moment. Later this year, I may find myself in #5.


I hope that it all goes your way. Like I said above, I was in 3 and thought it would kill me. Literally. I was in hospital over it, with chest pains and dire headaches. Discovered that life isn't actually worth it, funny enough. Am lucky I could take time off, not everyone can, and I have a different perspective on things now. Music helps a lot too. And faith, and good friends and a strong family life.

Like I say, I hope this all goes well for you...


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

To whoever voted for #6, best wishes and I hope it works out for you soon.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Category the first


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Kieran said:


> I hope that it all goes your way. Like I said above, I was in 3 and thought it would kill me. Literally. I was in hospital over it, with chest pains and dire headaches. Discovered that life isn't actually worth it, funny enough. Am lucky I could take time off, not everyone can, and I have a different perspective on things now. Music helps a lot too. And faith, and good friends and a strong family life.
> 
> Like I say, I hope this all goes well for you...


Not too different form me. Had a health scare and spent the night in the hospital. Light-headedness (my low blood pressure) combined with chest pains, which turned out to be job-related stress. Took a month off and came back to a new position in the company (thanks to my boss, who didn't want me to quit), but now I'm feeling I'm heading down the same path.

I haven't been in the job market for so long, it's a scary world. Then again, I can afford to be un- or under-employed for a while. I go back and forth between being "responsible" and daring myself to throw caution to the wind.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I love my job - teaching ESL to migrants. I get to meet such interesting people. I have one particular class which is just wonderful, a great mix of nationalities and personalities. But I just work part time so I can care for my 10-year-old.

The downside is the paperwork to satisfy the remote government funders, and the precariousness of said funding. I'm lucky that my husband is able to work full time.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

My circumstance isn't adequately described by any of the above choices.

I don't LOVE my job. [I love my wife.] My job isn't my passion. [I have more passion for music-listening than I have for my job.] However, I REALLY LIKE my job, am grateful for it, and feel good about going in and contributing every day.

I work in the White-Collar Civil-Service world... and I'm sure that my appreciation for what I do now is helped by the fact that for about a decade-and-a-half, I was in the Blue-Collar work-up-a-sweat-every-day world, and am relieved to be away from _that_.

I've made a living bending my back- and I've made a living sitting on my butt. Sitting on my butt is better. [That doesn't take away from the fact that I have much respect for physical laborers, knowing as I do what it takes to deal with what they deal with every day.]


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Adjust my number for a #3 right now


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Sonata said:


> Adjust my number for a #3 right now


That sucks.

I was there yesterday. So, this morning I checked my vacation balance and saw that I had 111 hours saved up, so decided to spend 8 of them and take the day off.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Very good idea Eric .
Yeah, I have feelers out to see if there's anything else available at the moment. I'm hoping my daughter's pediatrician office decides to expand soon, because I really like it there. I've really hit it off with her nurse practitioner, so I feel fairly confident that if they do decide to add on, I'd get an interview for sure. Doesn't hurt that they are just starting to work with a new electronic medical record system that I'm familiar with, so I gave her my number if she needed help.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

A year ago I switched from a department managers position in a large multinational (managing 40 staff ranging from polytechnic to PhD's) via early retirement to managing an art gallery. The pay is lousy (we own the gallery, so the income depends on the sales, which suck in this economic climate), but that's no problem as the retirement money is more than enough for the two of us. And the freedom is priceless.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

I work on oil sands projects in Alberta. I enjoy it.


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

cwarchc said:


> I voted 2, as it's pretty desperate to get a decent job here
> I have been assisting another dept in another town with some projects, and really love that, much more interesting than my normal role.
> So I'm devising a business plan to sell them my services. I just need to convince them that they could be so much more efficient with me in their team.


An update on this.
I had a surprise telephone conference, and the lady in charge of the team I have been assisting, told me she's trying to source the funding to get me seconded onto their payroll.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I have two jobs. My more stable office job that provides my health insurance and retirement is in the No. 3 slot. It is stultifying beyond my wildest imagination. My other job is not yet as lucrative and likely never will be, but it nets me a lot more satisfying attention and fulfillment. Yes it can grind my soul to dust at times too, but also waivers between No. 2 and No. 1. Right now the illustration career is hovering around No. 1. :-D


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Only when I shoot in the 70's, do I love my job.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2013)

None of the choices fit. I like my job well enough, but I've been doing it for ten years (on top of the previous 20 as a teacher) and I'd like a change!


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

After ten years of career I am now move to freelance mode, still majority doing my previous profession (designing.. any kinds ..lol). More due to the stress of the works, high pressures and the need of extra person in house due to children...lol. But sometimes my job is killing, sometimes it is wonderful. I can go from putting highest range of fee on particular job then down to almost voluntary works. SO actually, I can vote all options above...lol


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Job? What job? The politicians are always going on about jobs, I don't want one. A paycheck would be welcome though.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm not sure I qualify to do this poll, since I'm still a student. However, I have been paid by my School of Music to play flute for various things, so that's the closest thing to a job for me. Also, I'm about to start private teaching for the first time (self-employed category I guess) and I don't know if I'll love or hate it yet, but I'm really hopeful. So, I'm technically employed, but not really making that much.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm luck I guess chose my vocation relatively early and 30 years later still enjoying it. Might change once I retire, if I even can afford to do so............


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

I probably don't count either (a student), but all the work that I do is music, and it's wonderful! Number one for sure.

Oh, and I get paid for it! (What an ideal fantasy.)


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

CarterJohnsonPiano said:


> I probably don't count either (a student), but all the work that I do is music, and it's wonderful! Number one for sure.
> 
> Oh, and I get paid for it! (What an ideal fantasy.)


Welcome back, CJP!


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Novelette said:


> Welcome back, CJP!


Thank you, NVLT!  (Is that a legitimate abbreviation?)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Have tried a bunch of occupations, none were really terrible and all except one were part-time, which I definitely prefer since it gives you most freedom. But in my experience the challenge is to keep the enthusiasm after a couple of years in almost any job; one usually gets a routine that can be beneficial but also too predictable. However trying different occupations overall gives one a broader perspective on life as well as society issues in general. 

In my current jobs, mainly being involved in traffic statistics of the municipality in various ways, some translation, and a few very modest travel/art historical articles now and then, there´s a maximum of freedom to travel etc., with plenty of sparetime. The main concern is the lack of real security except from my savings, which are enough for a long unemployment, and the lack of any real academic development/challenge. 

Budget is also below average - no car or house ownership here - but I´m amazed how people spend their money in this country in general - & am still able to travel 3-5 times yearly on a modest budget, buy plenty of music & books etc. anyway .


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

joen_cph said:


> Have tried a bunch of occupations, none were really terrible and all except one were part-time, which I definitely prefer since it gives you most freedom. But in my experience the challenge is to keep the enthusiasm after a couple of years in almost any job; one usually gets a routine that can be beneficial but also too predictable. However trying different occupations overall gives one a broader perspective on life as well as society issues in general.
> 
> In my current jobs, mainly being involved in traffic statistics of the municipality in various ways, some translation, and a few very modest travel/art historical articles now and then, there´s a maximum of freedom to travel etc., with plenty of sparetime. The main concern is the lack of real security except from my savings, which are enough for a long unemployment, and the lack of any real academic development/challenge.
> 
> Budget is also below average - no car or house ownership here - but I´m amazed how people spend their money in this country in general - & am still able to travel 3-5 times yearly on a modest budget, buy plenty of music & books etc. anyway .


very much the same here, except I didn't enjoy freelancing at all (too much fuss going about finding clients when you could be going to shows/reading etc.). Too true about the 2 year itch, but there's something very exciting about experimenting with different fields of work. There's no career to speak of or any wealth to show for but at least I've got a fulfilling cultural life.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

My job actually is about passion & love....................


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ So your a Bricklayer?


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> My job actually is about passion & love....................


Do you write romance novels?


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

TxllxT said:


> My job actually is about passion & love....................


I could say something a lot worse, but will refrain... Gotta keep _my _moderator job around here...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I could say something a lot worse, but will refrain... Gotta keep _my _moderator job around here...


Note I'm not a mod but stuck with Bricklayer was not game to go any further............


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I walk dogs for 1 hour in the morning with a fascinating and amazing old man and then get life tips from him afterwards. I get paid a good sum a week for the amount of work I do. What's not to like?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

TxllxT said:


> My job actually is about passion & love....................


so... how much is your hourly rate for... bricklaying?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

I happen to know that Txllxt is a pastor - so the joke's on you lot with your dirty minds :lol:.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

A thought from the country music fringes:


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

mamascarlatti said:


> I happen to know that Txllxt is a pastor - so the joke's on you lot with your dirty minds :lol:.


That's great because his "Job" loves him.:angel:


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

BlazeGlory said:


> That's great because his "Job" loves him.:angel:


I've been staring at this for like ten minutes looking for a Job/Book of Job pun.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ right, me too!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been pondering this question/poll since it was posted Thursday... Can't say that I've ever loved a job I've had (and there's been a few), can't say that I even think that it would be good to love my work. I've had job's that has been fun, that has taken me places, that has forced me in to meeting interesting people, but lovin' it, nope! 

/ptr


----------



## BlazeGlory (Jan 16, 2013)

ahammel said:


> I've been staring at this for like ten minutes looking for a Job/Book of Job pun.


If you read only the books in the New Testament you will never find a Job.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

BlazeGlory said:


> If you read only the books in the New Testament you will never find a Job.


That's a real comfort!


----------



## julianoq (Jan 29, 2013)

I am a software programmer and I recently was in the "My job is slowly grinding my soul to dust" state. After a long reflection I realized that I was being ungrateful, I choose this career, my company is good enough and pays reasonably well . Plus I can work 4 days a week a home, and that is giving me the opportunity to learn a musical instrument that I love (the violin), something that would be very hard to do for a 28 year old married man that works on an office.

So I voted for "No, but I am fortunate and grateful to have it"!


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

ahammel said:


> I've been staring at this for like ten minutes looking for a Job/Book of Job pun.


You'll find Job if you're patient enough. 

As for me, I'm a school teacher. Need I say more? I love my job.


----------



## ahammel (Oct 10, 2012)

brianvds said:


> You'll find Job if you're patient enough.
> 
> As for me, I'm a school teacher. Need I say more? I love my job.


That is absolutely not the conclusion I would've drawn after "Need I say more?".


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

BlazeGlory said:


> If you read only the books in the New Testament you will never find a Job.


All the classifieds are in the new testament, everyone knows that.


----------



## brianvds (May 1, 2013)

ahammel said:


> That is absolutely not the conclusion I would've drawn after "Need I say more?".


Hehehe, yes, many schools nowadays make Purgatory seem tame by comparison. I am lucky to work in one of the more pleasant ones.


----------



## maestro57 (Mar 26, 2013)

I was a financial advisor and it was terrible. Not only are you a slave to your boss, but more so to your clients. Now I just play the piano at home and eat potato chips in front of the TV.


----------



## Chi_townPhilly (Apr 21, 2007)

EricABQ;457974;poll-option 3 said:


> My job is slowly grinding my soul to dust


Apologies for the digression [hopefully it's harmless enough], but to any/all people who feel as though they're being ground down by unrewarding work, there is something that's _even more_ soul-destroying than a difficult employment situation, and that's if someone goes deep into adulthood without doing work, and maintaining the expectation of being provided for by those who do.

John Wooden (one of the great college basketball coaches of all-time) seldom spoke truer words than when he said "one of the _worst_ things you can do to a person is to continually do the things for them that they could and should be doing for themselves." The manner of lassitude I'm talking about is, I believe, one of the most soul-corroding things an otherwise decent person can experience.

So my oblique, not-entirely off-topic conclusion is that, even if you feel as though your soul is taking a beating by a bad job situation, there are worse things that can happen to your soul than what you're going through now...


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

Chi_townPhilly said:


> Apologies for the digression [hopefully it's harmless enough], but to any/all people who feel as though they're being ground down by unrewarding work, there is something that's _even more_ soul-destroying than a difficult employment situation, and that's if someone goes deep into adulthood without doing work, and maintaining the expectation of being provided for by those who do.
> 
> John Wooden (one of the great college basketball coaches of all-time) seldom spoke truer words than when he said "one of the _worst_ things you can do to a person is to continually do the things for them that they could and should be doing for themselves." The manner of lassitude I'm talking about is, I believe, one of the most soul-corroding things an otherwise decent person can experience.
> 
> So my oblique, not-entirely off-topic conclusion is that, even if you feel as though your soul is taking a beating by a bad job situation, there are worse things that can happen to your soul than what you're going through now...


That is one of the best things I have ever read on this forum. :clap:

I can think of times I've been jobless and dependent on others. I tell you, it's hell. I felt like I was slowly evolving back into a monkey. Any kind of job is better than that humiliation.

Now, when you are a wife who has to keep the house and a mother, that is altogether different...


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

I spent a day with the team I've been helping.
It was really good
They really loved what I could help them with
The manager copied me in on an email requesting my time for the next 3 months.
Hopefully my own team will release me to her organisation.
Wish me luck:tiphat:


----------



## Valkhafar (Feb 23, 2013)

I love my work. I am a theoretical physicist. Since my childhood I wanted to be a scientist or a mathematician (like my grandfather, I always was impressed by his calculations. Yes, I was a wierd kid, or at least with different taste for things). Now I can have both, describing physical phenomena by mathematical models.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Valkhafar said:


> I love my work. I am a theoretical physicist. Since my childhood I wanted to be a scientist or a mathematician (like my grandfather, I always was impressed by his calculations. Yes, I was a wierd kid, or at least with different taste for things). Now I can have both, describing physical phenomena by mathematical models.


I'm a graduate student specializing on theoretical physics. What's your area?.


----------



## Valkhafar (Feb 23, 2013)

Quantum Information Theory. Theoretical physics is incredible, good luck.


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

At age 43 I ended my career in the lumber industry, cashing out and going debt free with low rent and more freedom to run,listen to music and do what I want. Decided to call myself semi-retired and am now working part time one day a week at a gluten free store in my city. Love it!!!!


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

This thread is rather foreboding, to be honest. I'm a careless high school student, anyway.


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I work from 7:30 to 7 on weekdays and about 6-8 hours total on weekends. I voted #3. I have very little life to call my own and have cut out a lot of activities I enjoy just so I can keep this job (I've had for less than a year).
And yes...I am on salary.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Kieran said:


> Now I'm fine and writing a book


That is great Kieran! What is your book about?


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

Number One.

I have been teaching for years. My first job was as a teacher and since then I got in love with teaching. From time to time I do research in the field of Anthropology. Both things are my passion.


----------

